
Review suggests that teens benefit from later high school start times - ohjeez
https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2016-12/aaos-rst121416.php
======
yellow_postit
The Seattle Public Schools shifted times around based on some of this
research. While great for students anecdotally it has been hard for parents
with inflexible employers. This has also caused issues for after-school sports
both for students and for non-school leagues as it reduces availability of
fields pushing sports and other extracurriculars later into the evening.

------
blendo
For just these reasons, we convinced our child's small private high school to
start a little later this year, moving from 8am to 8:30am. The only negative
feedback I'm aware of is the kids report less time to hang with friends after
school.

------
rubyfan
It seems in many districts the higher you get through k-12 the earlier they
start you.

Anecdotal point, Highschool bus picks up at 6:30, elementary at 8:30 in our
district.

